# For the NON-Believers VWPartsMTL's CAI for 2.5 [Proof of the gains]



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

I put together this thread here not to advertise the CAI from VWPartsMTL but to simply prove the nay sayers.
Thread about the CAI - http://forums.montrealracing.c...86031
Stock Dyno Video - http://www.vwpartsmtl.com/dynostock.wmv
CAI Dyno Video - http://www.vwpartsmtl.com/dyno001.wmv
Compilation Dyno Video - http://www.vwpartsmtl.com/DYNOcompilation.wmv
Oh and for people wondering why they used Flywheel Torque and Wheel Horse Power, it is explained in the thread.
They re-dyno'd the car with the CAI to show both HP & TQ at the Flywheel. Notice the lines crossing now?
I'm def grabbing this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








For those who have probs reading the Dynapak type dynographs:
*Stock* (The dotted lines on graph)
*166HP* At the flywheel
*184lbTQ* At the flywheel
*After CAI* (The solid lines on graph)
*177.6HP *At the flywheel
*201.2TQ* At the flywheel










_Modified by @[email protected] at 1:10 AM 3-30-2007_


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: For the NON-Believers VWPartsMTL's CAI for 2.5 [Proof of the gains] (@[email protected])*

I didn't think there were non-believers about how much we gain from a CAI. The air heating engine cover just isn't that great for performance, and when you cut the incoming temperature by almost 20%, you're going to make good gains. I've been saying it all along.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: For the NON-Believers VWPartsMTL's CAI for 2.5 [Proof of the gains] (the s is silent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the s is silent* »_I didn't think there were non-believers about how much we gain from a CAI. The air heating engine cover just isn't that great for performance, and when you cut the incoming temperature by almost 20%, you're going to make good gains. I've been saying it all along.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Its not how much we'd gain from a CAI, it's the fact some people thought this CAI in particular was bogus because of a weird dyno layout. They also thought the power gains were impossible. Well doesn't look like I need much more proof that it is possible. Wait until 2 weeks when we get dyno results from Unitronic, this motor will suprise a lot of people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

i dont know all too much about dynos but would it make a difference if your car had the wheels on it? and if it doesnt im kind of curious as to why they took them off? not trying to step on toes but just curious


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

that specific dyno hooks on to the suspension and dynos the car, as opposed to running it on a dynojet or typical dyno that requires holstering the car into place and running on rotators.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

hmmm maybe the fact that you are pushing this SO bad...? let the general public decide.. and another weird thing is you posted this in the golf v forum with a different dyno and someone even asked you about the #'s

_Quote, originally posted by *M3NTAL Kev* »_
They always cross at 5252rpm, providing that the axes are graduated the same for torque and hp.
Also, something to note is that both values may not be measured values. Torque appears to be listed as flywheel torque and the horsepower is not specified.


and now this new image shows it intersecting at 5252 and the old image was taken off...?
edit heres the original pic....








_Modified by absoluteczech at 1:13 PM 12-7-2006_


_Modified by absoluteczech at 6:34 PM 12-7-2006_


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

I'd wait for AEM to finish theirs.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: For the NON-Believers VWPartsMTL's CAI for 2.5 [Proof of the gains] (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Its not how much we'd gain from a CAI, it's the fact some people thought this CAI in particular was bogus because of a weird dyno layout. They also thought the power gains were impossible. Well doesn't look like I need much more proof that it is possible. Wait until 2 weeks when we get dyno results from Unitronic, this motor will suprise a lot of people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I see what you are saying, but I also see what everybody else is saying. It's not like a whole hell of a lot of development goes into using silicone couplers to connect pipes to the factory maf housing to the factory throttle body. I don't see what makes that CAI differential to the others to the point that it would make so much more HP.
The only way I could see a CAI make more than any others is if it was designed better, and so far...they all look the same. Other than the one company that did a 1 piece with the MAF flange on the pipe (can't remember who)...theirs would eliminate any transitions from silicone to hard pipe that could cause turbulence. Better design...less pressure drop...more hp.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

and the one piece that you are talking about is AEM and guess what it throws CELs.. simple, the MAF on the 2.5 is very very picky and needs to be perfect... their sensor is probably not centered or something like that who knows.. but the one piece isnt the way to go. i cant wait to see what neuspeed is going top come up with.. and if its going to cost and arm and a leg or an arm a leg and an ear.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

why isn't the one piece the way to go? Just wondering...it seems like the best design to eliminate turbulence on the inside of the pipe.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_hmmm maybe the fact that you are pushing this SO bad...? let the general public decide.. and another weird thing is you posted this in the golf v forum with a different dyno and someone even asked you about the #'s
and now this new image shows it intersecting at 5252 and the old image was taken off...?
edit heres the original pic....








_Modified by absoluteczech at 1:13 PM 12-7-2006_

_Modified by absoluteczech at 6:34 PM 12-7-2006_

The image was tooken off because VWYankee the mod edited my post because it looked like I was advertising it with the original sites pictures and everything.
The lines didn't cross because they used Flywheel torque and Brake Horsepower....OBVIOUSLY the lines wont cross if the bhp is 15% less then the flywheel horsepower. But I saw all you guys whine and cry about how the lines must cross and that it's fake as hell. So I got em to post the one where it's both flywheel hp.
And thats a dynapak they are using, the most accurate way of dynoing a car instead of the traditional rollers.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

ummm how do we order this intake?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

http://www.vwpartsmtl.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_http://www.vwpartsmtl.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

we go there and email him what? i want this intake?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_
we go there and email him what? i want this intake?

Precisely. Then I believe it's paypal and the whole other ordeal. If these guys are gunna start selling parts on the reg (as it looks like) they should invest in a better way of selling stuff. E-mail is kinda old-school.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

yea it is, and i really dont trust it that much, probably why i havent ordered it yet, this intake and my exhaust that im going to install today would probably make a good combo


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_The image was tooken off because VWYankee the mod edited my post because it looked like I was advertising it with the original sites pictures and everything.
*The lines didn't cross because they used Flywheel torque and Brake Horsepower....OBVIOUSLY the lines wont cross if the bhp is 15% less then the flywheel horsepower.* But I saw all you guys whine and cry about how the lines must cross and that it's fake as hell. So I got em to post the one where it's both flywheel hp.
And thats a dynapak they are using, the most accurate way of dynoing a car instead of the traditional rollers.

You're confusing yourself there a little. Brake HP is at the output shaft, which is virtually the same as the SAE HP at the flywheel (and often quoted as being identical). 
At any rate, the reason for the scepticism is that there is a lot of power from an intake. Also, while the VWPartsMTL one apparently doesnt throw a CEL, I can't see any particular reason why it would be so much better than the AEM part (though, I dont understand how AEM released a part without testing it enough to find that it caused a CEL). Lastly, a company that wants my money for their engineered part but who does not understand how to properly make a dyno chart of the results of their product is not particularly compelling.
When VWPartsMTL gets their act together a bit with ordering the part, some people try it and confirm the numbers (or establish some new numbers) and there is a little more long term confirmation that there are no CEL issues, then I will be more convinced. Until then, I'll hold on to my $210.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

email them with an adress so they can quote you the shipping. they sell it for 190usd + shipping. i know email and paypal is kind of old but these guys have been on the ball up to know. no bad comments so far from other buyers on other boards and i am 100% satisfied!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_
You're confusing yourself there a little. Brake HP is at the output shaft, which is virtually the same as the SAE HP at the flywheel (and often quoted as being identical). 
At any rate, the reason for the scepticism is that there is a lot of power from an intake. Also, while the VWPartsMTL one apparently doesnt throw a CEL, I can't see any particular reason why it would be so much better than the AEM part (though, I dont understand how AEM released a part without testing it enough to find that it caused a CEL). Lastly, a company that wants my money for their engineered part but who does not understand how to properly make a dyno chart of the results of their product is not particularly compelling.
When VWPartsMTL gets their act together a bit with ordering the part, some people try it and confirm the numbers (or establish some new numbers) and there is a little more long term confirmation that there are no CEL issues, then I will be more convinced. Until then, I'll hold on to my $210.

That is Silver_Dub's dyno, you can changes the dyno to read whatever you want in terms of BHP or flywheel... There is two versions as you already know.
Trust them or not I know 3 vortexers with this CAI already, hear nothing but good things. My friend just got his (it's what made me so interested in it) and he's all smiles. And for $210, thats awesome.
The power gains seem unbelievable because the baseline dyno reads that this motor is stronger then what VW stated. It didn't gain 36hp and 31tq it gained 11hp and 17tq. Those numbers make sense when you start thinking about how restrictive VW made this intake system. Remove the leash from the beast and thats what you get, better then normal numbers. That just shows how restricted and watered down this car was.
People don't go on and on about how they think VW detuned this car for no reason. It's become very obvious that it was when simple mods like a CAI can not make more power then usual but "free up" power that should be there and then add some.
If you are skeptical then thats you're opinion. I'm not asking you to buy this. I'm simply sharing this with you guys because i've heard that it's an awesome CAI. If you don't want to buy it go ahead and grab an ABD CAI for less then impressive gains (compared to this CAI) and for a crapload more money.
This intake did throw CEL's at first, but they got that figured out.
Also, this isn't the only company that got great gains from a CAI. Unitronic also made their own custom CAI (How this started out) and got just as good gains. The other big name companies don't care about the 2.5. To release a half arsed product to the masses and cash in is great for them because they know people like you will purchase it because it's ABD or Neuspeed. I prefer to go the less traveled route, the custom shop that puts just a lil more heart into their product.
Do what you want, I don't care but all I know is come spring i'll install my CAI and never look back at non believers.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

^^Sounds good! I'm hoping to see some more dynos soon! 
I certainly agree that this motor has potential, and that one of the best, easiest ways to realize that potential is with an intake. The only reason why I am sceptical is because of the relative lack of information. 
Right now, it looks like I will be sitting still on getting an intake until the spring, and hopefully there will be more information/products available by then.
The only thing that I remain critical of is that all the information I have available to me now is the same information that I saw months ago. I just wish that there were some other dyno results available to prove the validity of these ones. For now though, there seems to be nothing new.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

simply because everybody is waiting for someone to make a move but oh well. Maybe another member will eventually go on the dyno with his car. I aint going again till after Xmas and it will be with my new custom exhaust. then only in macrh.. with the custom turbo kit.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
If you don't want to buy it go ahead and grab an ABD CAI for less then impressive gains (compared to this CAI) and for a crapload more money.


i guess this is just my ignorance poking out here but from what ive come to understand about CAI's is basicaly theyr a bigger filter on a stick (away from the heat of the engine) yay... and i can understand theyr being some differences in intakes with the way the insides are composed... (less transitional pieces..less air restriction, better flow etc...) but the ABD one looks like a solid staight pipe... so how can essentially 2 products which are extremely similiar (I.E. a filter on a stick) produce such different results? what makes this one so special? (other than the the heart and soul of this little canadian shop..) other than the price being less... and this one not being out of stainless and red silicone couplers (i can imagine thats where your price increases between the two)...whats the difference...


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

BTW, VWpartsMTL is a stainless steel part...304 if a recall. and has 4 ply silicone couplers, not the one shown on the picture. I am on your side though for the difference between the gains. Maybe ABD lowered the number on their gains just because people would not believe it.. just like this one.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

can no one really explain my question?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

I really can't. maybe it's 6-7bhp as opposed to the 12ish flywheel ponies that this one was dyno'd to show?
Or maybe the gains on Silver_Dubs car were bigger then the norm because he has a "stronger" motor then most.
And don't flame me for stating his motor could be stronger either. My mechanic has a 12V VR6 that is rated at 172hp, he dyno'd and got 170BHP, not flywheel, BHP. And that was stock. His brother has a 12v VR too and it dyno'd in at 162BHP.
Judging from the baseline numbers Silver got (and also my friend with a rabbit who dyno'd his 2 weeks ago) they have stronger motors. I can see me picking up my Rabbit on friday though and dynoing in at 150hp as opposed to 166 though, just my luck.








I really can't point the diff to you guys between ABD and this one, does ABD have a dyno?


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_And don't flame me for stating his motor could be stronger either. My mechanic has a 12V VR6 that is rated at 172hp, he dyno'd and got *170BHP, not flywheel, BHP *. And that was stock. His brother has a 12v VR too and it dyno'd in at 162BHP.


Not to hammer the point too much, but you are still doing it! BHP=HP. Brake horsepower is virtually the same thing as SAE HP. The only difference is that one is stated as 'at the shaft' vs 'at the flywheel'. Both are measures of engine HP before powertrain loss. 
If your mechanic has a 172 BHP 12V VR6, thats pretty much what it should be. 
If your mechanic has a 172 _wheel_ horsepower, that's more impressive since he's getting 15% more HP than rated.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Froster)*

does anyone else besides silver_dub have this intake installed?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_
Not to hammer the point too much, but you are still doing it! BHP=HP. Brake horsepower is virtually the same thing as SAE HP. The only difference is that one is stated as 'at the shaft' vs 'at the flywheel'. Both are measures of engine HP before powertrain loss. 
If your mechanic has a 172 BHP 12V VR6, thats pretty much what it should be. 
*If your mechanic has a 172 wheel horsepower, that's more impressive since he's getting 15% more HP than rated.* 

D'oh! Thats what I mean by BHP. I meant WHEEL HP. Sorry.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

I know of 2 other guys from montreal as well but they only post on montrealracing.com boards . I am not aware of anyone else here.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_does anyone else besides silver_dub have this intake installed?

Fisrt of all, I don't get why this really matters...If everyone waiting on more then one person to buy something then we'd never buy anything new because everyone would be waiting.
My bestfriend has this CAI, it's what got me interested in it in the first place. I will have mine shortly after I actually pick up my Bunny (tomorrow!).


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Fisrt of all, I don't get why this really matters...If everyone waiting on more then one person to buy something then we'd never buy anything new because everyone would be waiting.
My bestfriend has this CAI, it's what got me interested in it in the first place. I will have mine shortly after I actually pick up my Bunny (tomorrow!).

um then you were just like us, you werent really interesed in it until you saw that your friend got it, most of us would like to see it on more than one car before we spend $200


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_
um then you were just like us, you werent really interesed in it until you saw that your friend got it, most of us would like to see it on more than one car before we spend $200

So True, 
I am waitin for AEM or INJEN to make a CAI before I go with a unknown system.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_

My bestfriend has this CAI, it's what got me interested in it in the first place. I will have mine shortly after I actually pick up my Bunny (tomorrow!).

get your nose out of silver dubs ass please! its disgusting how much your worship this guy.







if your "best friend" has this and its all u ever talk about. can you please provide pictures of your friends setup w/ a video and a sound clip of how it sounds?
thanks......eh


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

man, don't be such a hater.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

yea for real, relax...

_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
get your nose out of silver dubs ass please! its disgusting how much your worship this guy.







if your "best friend" has this and its all u ever talk about. *can you please provide pictures of your friends setup w/ a video and a sound clip of how it sounds?*
thanks......eh


the bold part was all that needed to be said


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
get your nose out of silver dubs ass please! its disgusting how much your worship this guy.







if your "best friend" has this and its all u ever talk about. can you please provide pictures of your friends setup w/ a video and a sound clip of how it sounds?
thanks......eh


It's posts like this that make so many people leave the 'Tex. No one wants read through a thread just to see some pre-pubescent jerk mouthing off. If you don't agree with someone, that's fine...state your dis-agreement and get on with life. Comments like that are totally uncalled for. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i did state my disagreement and i am def moving on with my life so much so that i barely ever check the 2.5L section anyways. im just tired off seeing this stuff w/ no concrete proof.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_i did state my disagreement and i am def moving on with my life so much so that i barely ever check the 2.5L section anyways. im just tired off seeing this stuff w/ no concrete proof. 

F it.
I'll just shut up about this CAI.
I'll get my nose out of Silver's butt.
I won't share my dyno come spring time.
I won't help others who are interested in improving the power output of their 2.5.
Sorry to try and make the 2.5 forum more lively and interesting.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

seriously no offense, but people just have to be skeptical. sorry i dont feel comfortable sending 200 buclks to a company NO ones ever heard of and a website that was registered on sept 2006. no one has this, no one has pictures or a video.....so get more proof and credit and maybe people will believe it. people do scam people and unfortunately you have to be careful everyone can seem nice


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

Whatever man.
My bestfriend has this CAI, that's all *I* need to know that it exists and isn't a scam. Nobody is telling you to buy it.
Try ABD or something if this isn't for you.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

im not getting any cai, their a waste of $$ but stop preaching this product so much its like whats in it for you? for someone that doesnt have a product to keep talking about how wonderful it is and defend any accusations people say its kinda strange. why doesnt your friend give a video of his setup? and show us some pics


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

anyways im not trying to be a dick or rain on your parade, i hope u enjoy your cai and it gives you 30hp more for all i care, just show some cold hard facts, videos, or 3rd party dyno...


----------



## Kyle_ibb (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_anyways im not trying to be a dick or rain on your parade, i hope u enjoy your cai and it gives you 30hp more for all i care, just show some cold hard facts, videos, or 3rd party dyno...

i will show all of you how it works. if its true or false! pics, video's and dyno's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i just ordered mine!







give me a few weeks!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_anyways im not trying to be a dick or rain on your parade, i hope u enjoy your cai and it gives you *30hp* more for all i care, just show some cold hard facts, videos, or 3rd party dyno...

It doesn't give you 30hp. It gives you from 9-11...
The reason the dyno numbers are so high is because a base 2.5L pulls off numbers like 166hp, so 177hp with a CAI isn't a shock seeing as this motor is restricted anyways involving the intake system.
There is like 3 base dyno's posted here proving this motor is stronger then 150hp...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

I know it aint much as proof...but someone totally unrelated to Silver_Dub or VWPartsMTL , not even in the same country dyno'd their rabbit with a prototype CAI and got similar numbers to this CAI.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjvDL7I2Yhw
*VWPartsMTL:* 11hp 17tq (using dynapak, very accurate)
*Proto CAI:* 8hp 14tq (using standard roller type dyno, less accurate)
This *IS* doable people










_Modified by @[email protected] at 1:46 PM 12-27-2006_


----------



## RHSX6 MKV (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: For the NON-Believers VWPartsMTL's CAI for 2.5 [Proof of the gains] (@[email protected])*

I just bought this intake,
I talked to the person named Maxime, he's a nice guy after all. He's keeping his words about making this intake and the shippment.
I got the intake kit just today, it takes about a week even it's around christmas time.
Havn't installed it due to shop closed around this time of the year but the product is just like the picture shown. I BELIEVE THIS IS A GOOD PRODUCT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: For the NON-Believers VWPartsMTL's CAI for 2.5 [Proof of the gains] (RHSX6 MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RHSX6 MKV* »_Havn't installed it due to shop closed around this time of the year but the product is just like the picture shown. I BELIEVE THIS IS A GOOD PRODUCT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so your basing your performance expectations off of a picture.... 
"well it looks fast... so it must be"








ive got a can of folgers that looks like it could give me 40whp and 62 ft lbs if i slowly roast the beans in my combustion engine...


----------



## shadylurker (Dec 24, 2005)

what the hell is with you people? i have been on many automotive forums (bmw,saab,mazda) and have never even read this amount of bull****, it is really sad. he got his intake he said it looks to be of quality build, and all you can do is bash on him, your a bunch of tards.
like your mother said if you have nothing nice to say dont post it. Let the people that own the product tell you how it is, when they have the real results.
theres a bunch of children in this place.


_Modified by shadylurker at 4:35 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (shadylurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shadylurker* »_what the hell is with you people? i have been on many automotive forums (bmw,saab,mazda) and have never even read this amount of bull****, it is really sad. he got his intake he said it looks to be of quality build, and all you can do is bash on him, your a bunch of tards.
like your mother said if you have nothing nice to say dont post it. Let the people that own the product tell you how it is, when they have the real results.
theres a bunch of children in this place.

_Modified by shadylurker at 4:35 PM 1-3-2007_

i agree. there are a lot of idiots in this forum. that aside....u dont need a dyno to know that just by looking at how the stock intake routes the air that any CAI will provide tremendous gains in power. its really just that simple. its common sense and cant be much more obvious than it already is. there is a picture on here somewhere of how the stock intake routes the air through our engine, once anyone with half a brain sees that, they should be able to see why ANY company's intake will open this engine up unbeleivably. if you cant see that, well....go drive off a cliff.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*

95% of the people who drive 2.5L MKV's are freakin idiots.
You people are the most skeptical bunch of children I have ever seen. 
"Oh look a CAI that adds 11 crank hp! It's gotta be a scam!"
Half you arseholes don't even know how to install a CAI on your own, why put on the engineer mask and act like it's impossible to get gains from one?
Who are you people? Why are you here? We are a freaken community devoted to making our time spent with our VW's more enjoyable through modding. We are all here to learn and share technology and knowledge on how to better our VW experience. Why all the negativity and untrust? Why is it whenever someone says something good about the 2.5 someone else has to crap all over his parade? Is everything in life as shady as you all make it seem?
You'll live longer if you just learn to relax a little sometimes and be positive.
PS: There is a handful on the other hand here who I love discussing the potentials of the 2.5 with. You guys are what makes this place worth coming to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_95% of the people who drive 2.5L MKV's are freakin idiots.
You people are the most skeptical bunch of children I have ever seen. 
"Oh look a CAI that adds 11 crank hp! It's gotta be a scam!"
Half you arseholes don't even know how to install a CAI on your own, why put on the engineer mask and act like it's impossible to get gains from one?
Who are you people? Why are you here? We are a freaken community devoted to making our time spent with our VW's more enjoyable through modding. We are all here to learn and share technology and knowledge on how to better our VW experience. Why all the negativity and untrust? Why is it whenever someone says something good about the 2.5 someone else has to crap all over his parade? Is everything in life as shady as you all make it seem?
You'll live longer if you just learn to relax a little sometimes and be positive.
PS: There is a handful on the other hand here who I love discussing the potentials of the 2.5 with. You guys are what makes this place worth coming to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I certainly do not doubt that a good intake will make a big difference to this motor. What I did have a doubt about is ordering a part from a place with no online store, that was previously banned from VWVortex for advertising without sponsoring, advertised using dynos that showed a slight technical error.
Further, I dont understand @[email protected] why you pontificated so much about a CAI that you did not own for a car that you did not own. I understand that SiverDUBs results were encouraging, and that you were excited about your new car, but the whole situation was less than convincing. Now that you have the car, once you have the CAI dyno'd on your car, it says 100x more about the product than all your other posts so far.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_I certainly do not doubt that a good intake will make a big difference to this motor. What I did have a doubt about is ordering a part from a place with no online store, that was previously banned from VWVortex for advertising without sponsoring, advertised using dynos that showed a slight technical error.
Further, I dont understand @[email protected] why you pontificated so much about a CAI that you did not own for a car that you did not own. I understand that SiverDUBs results were encouraging, and that you were excited about your new car, but the whole situation was less than convincing. Now that you have the car, once you have the CAI dyno'd on your car, it says 100x more about the product than all your other posts so far.

My friend (that says a lot huh?) got this CAI way before I saw it online. He installed it and took me for a spin. I was like wtf? 6 weeks later I bought a Rabbit and plan on doing this mod. Why not now? Winter, Money, Warranty (I have 1500kms...), and time. So at the end of the day, I felt a BIG increase from this CAI on my friend's Rabbit, so I got excited and wanted to see if anyone else had one. Turns out Silver_Dub did, and he too saw a diff, his dyno proves it.
Is this freakin debate still going on?
Make your own CAI already. Forget this shady filter on a stick.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
My friend (that says a lot huh?) got this CAI way before I saw it online. He installed it and took me for a spin. I was like wtf? 6 weeks later I bought a Rabbit and plan on doing this mod. Why not now? Winter, Money, Warranty (I have 1500kms...), and time. So at the end of the day, I felt a BIG increase from this CAI on my friend's Rabbit, so I got excited and wanted to see if anyone else had one. Turns out Silver_Dub did, and he too saw a diff, his dyno proves it.
Is this freakin debate still going on?
Make your own CAI already. Forget this shady filter on a stick.









when are you getting your intake?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_ What I did have a doubt about is ordering a part from a place with no online store, that was previously banned from VWVortex for advertising without sponsoring, advertised using dynos that showed a slight technical error.

or you could order it from a "reliable" recommended store like i did, 20vt.com and never get ur intake or even be able to contact the company then receive tons of IMs from people who also got ripped off....
or, like a few people on here, order it from this "shady" company and have the intake a week later.


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
or you could order it from a "reliable" recommended store like i did, 20vt.com and never get ur intake or even be able to contact the company then receive tons of IMs from people who also got ripped off....
or, like a few people on here, order it from this "shady" company and have the intake a week later. 

I see your point, but you obviously haven't been here long enough to know that 20vt.com leads the list of shady places known on Vortex. As a matter of fact, they're one of the few advertisers to get their account banned due to their shady practices and forum antics.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_
when are you getting your intake?

Some people *CAN'T* read!









_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_My friend (that says a lot huh?) got this CAI way before I saw it online. He installed it and took me for a spin. I was like wtf? 6 weeks later I bought a Rabbit and *plan on doing this mod. Why not now? Winter, Money, Warranty (I have 1500kms...), and time.* So at the end of the day, I felt a BIG increase from this CAI on my friend's Rabbit, so I got excited and wanted to see if anyone else had one. Turns out Silver_Dub did, and he too saw a diff, his dyno proves it.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
My friend (that says a lot huh?) got this CAI way before I saw it online. He installed it and took me for a spin. I was like wtf? 6 weeks later I bought a Rabbit and plan on doing this mod. Why not now? Winter, Money, Warranty (I have 1500kms...), and time. So at the end of the day, I felt a BIG increase from this CAI on my friend's Rabbit, so I got excited and wanted to see if anyone else had one. Turns out Silver_Dub did, and he too saw a diff, his dyno proves it.
Is this freakin debate still going on?
Make your own CAI already. Forget this shady filter on a stick.









I've never doubted that an intake will yield significant gains (just look at the stock setup!), but what I've wanted to know is what makes this intake special. The gains in HP are one thing, but the error-free claim is another. I don't think that there is another intake for the 2.5L that has not resulted in a CEL. SilverDUB seems to be fine so far, but I just don't understand how this one is any better. Further, the pictures that we've seen have been of something that looks like a prototype, rather than a polished, shippable product. Lastly, right now is a golden opportunity for VWPartsMTL, where there is not a lot of competition for this product, and they are conspicuously absent, leaving you @[email protected] as their best spokesperson (despite having no involvement w/ them and not owning the intake yourself). 

_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_or you could order it from a "reliable" recommended store like i did, 20vt.com and never get ur intake or even be able to contact the company then receive tons of IMs from people who also got ripped off....
or, like a few people on here, order it from this "shady" company and have the intake a week later. 

I'm sorry to hear about this, and it seems like 20vt.com does not have a very good reputation either.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_
I've never doubted that an intake will yield significant gains (just look at the stock setup!), but what I've wanted to know is what makes this intake special. The gains in HP are one thing, but the error-free claim is another. I don't think that there is another intake for the 2.5L that has not resulted in a CEL. SilverDUB seems to be fine so far, but I just don't understand how this one is any better. Further, the pictures that we've seen have been of something that looks like a prototype, rather than a polished, shippable product. Lastly, right now is a golden opportunity for VWPartsMTL, where there is not a lot of competition for this product, and they are conspicuously absent, leaving you @[email protected] as their best spokesperson (despite having no involvement w/ them and not owning the intake yourself). 
I'm sorry to hear about this, and it seems like 20vt.com does not have a very good reputation either. 

The one in the picture is a prototype. Silver has the real deal. It was never meant to be a mass market CAI, just something that they would make for the local Montreal Racing scene. A lot of posters on MontrealRacing.com have purchased this and are quite happy.
As for how VWPartsMTL becoming unreliable, I don't know how that came about. Not once did I read of an unsatisfied customer.
Here is a quote from the actual opertator of the dyno...If you took the time to read the MontrealRacing Forum link I provided things would seem less shady...

_Quote, originally posted by *S14_Drift!* »_I was the actual dyno operator for these dyno run and I was very impressed by the gain....but when you look at the stock intake path design, it becomes easy to understand these big and unsuspected gain!


Also try talking to ferrari1711 or francisgti on MontrealRacing.com. They bought a CAI from them and are very happy.
This whole ordeal reminds me of my MKII days. Some guy came out with a chip for the 8v that had gains of 13 hp. That is unheard of in 8v terms. Nobody believed him. Nobody. But a couple of guys bought one and dyno'd and sure enough the damn guy wasn't lying. How did he accept payment? Paypal. Not everyone has the expensive sophisticated online ordering systems like ABD or Neuspeed. 
If you don't trust this, don't buy it. I'm not forcing anything on anyone. I just find it annoying how people here are so skeptical about a CAI making 11hp on a very stupidly designed intake system. Have you ever seen how our air is routed? lol.
For everyone wanting me to buy one, I will. When the time is right. I have to sort out all sorts of things first. Like if this will totally void my warranty (in negotiations with sales manager at my dealer) or if I can afford buying this at the moment. A lot of factors play in. All I know is my bestfriend has one. When he was down for the holidays I got to drive that thing around and I am still impressed at how much more free the engine feels. It makes a BIG difference. The one thing you notice right off the bat is the gorgeous sound and the gas pedal doesn't feel like mud anymore. You press you go. Good response and a lot easier to squeel tires now.
Man it seems every mod that pops up on here people get so dramatic over. Poor guys at GHL must be hitting their heads against a wall when they get flak for only making 8hp on there exhaust. Take a look at that thread, you'll understand how snobby and critical people on here have become. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_As for how VWPartsMTL becoming unreliable, I don't know how that came about. Not once did I read of an unsatisfied customer.
If you don't trust this, don't buy it. I'm not forcing anything on anyone. I just find it annoying how people here are so skeptical about a CAI making 11hp on a very stupidly designed intake system. Have you ever seen how our air is routed? lol.
For everyone wanting me to buy one, I will. When the time is right. I have to sort out all sorts of things first. Like if this will totally void my warranty (in negotiations with sales manager at my dealer) or if I can afford buying this at the moment. A lot of factors play in. All I know is my bestfriend has one. When he was down for the holidays I got to drive that thing around and I am still impressed at how much more free the engine feels. It makes a BIG difference. The one thing you notice right off the bat is the gorgeous sound and the gas pedal doesn't feel like mud anymore. You press you go. Good response and a lot easier to squeel tires now.
Man it seems every mod that pops up on here people get so dramatic over. Poor guys at GHL must be hitting their heads against a wall when they get flak for only making 8hp on there exhaust. Take a look at that thread, you'll understand how snobby and critical people on here have become. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I'm not sure I understand what you are saying about the intake being unreliable?
Its not that I don't trust the product, its that I am skeptical about how it is being presented. I don't get why a company would not want to take the opportunity to advertise here, and participate in the community. The product does look a little bit hacked together, but if it works, and lasts long-term, thats all that is important.
As for being worried about your warranty, have you contacted the dealership contacts listed in the Ontario Forum FAQ? They would probably be a lot more helpful than having to go through the hassle of 'negotiating' with your dealer.
PS. I think people are too hard on GHL as well. 8HP seems pretty good for a NA car.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

they are probably not advertising because it coasts an arm and a leg and they are just starting their buisness.. thats just my guess


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_
I'm not sure I understand what you are saying about the intake being unreliable?
Its not that I don't trust the product, its that I am skeptical about how it is being presented. I don't get why a company would not want to take the opportunity to advertise here, and participate in the community. The product does look a little bit hacked together, but if it works, and lasts long-term, thats all that is important.
As for being worried about your warranty, have you contacted the dealership contacts listed in the Ontario Forum FAQ? They would probably be a lot more helpful than having to go through the hassle of 'negotiating' with your dealer.
PS. I think people are too hard on GHL as well. 8HP seems pretty good for a NA car.

What I meant by unreliable is the fact people seem to assume because of their sub par online ordering system (aka e-mail) they don't think the product will ever get to them...
And it doesn't look hacked anymore. That was a prototype in the pic.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Some people *CAN'T* read!










all you said was why you havent done it so relax dip****, stop being a ****ing smartass and chill


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

has anyone in the US bought this intake? i wonder if we would have to pay some ridiculous customs/shipping fee for it when it arrives.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_all you said was why you havent done it so relax dip****, stop being a ****ing smartass and chill

I apologize for being a dip**** but it's getting frustrating responding to the same questions over and over. If you looked maybe 2 inches below each of my posts you would have noticed my sig says when i'll get the CAI. Anyways, sorry again...just tired.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_has anyone in the US bought this intake? i wonder if we would have to pay some ridiculous customs/shipping fee for it when it arrives.

you wont have to pay custom and duties for a simple reason. they ship the package as a gift. when i order from the USA, i always ask to ship as a gift, this way there is no fee and you are entitled to 400$/box tax free plus they sell the part for 210usd shipped to your door anywhere in the states.


_Modified by Silver__DUB at 11:36 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

Vivid Wonders used to sent me all my lighting mods for my MKII as a gift. Boy do I miss that... TMTuning sent me a package worth around the same ($800) and I payed retarded amounts of tax...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

thats awesome


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_they are probably not advertising because it coasts an arm and a leg and they are just starting their buisness.. thats just my guess

I know that it costs money, but like the old saying goes 'you need to spend money to make money'. Even if they could not afford to be a banner advertiser on VWVortex, then participation in Golfmk5.com or any other north america-wide VW website would be greatly to their advantage. I just don't know why they would stay so low-profile?

_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_What I meant by unreliable is the fact people seem to assume because of their sub par online ordering system (aka e-mail) they don't think the product will ever get to them...
And it doesn't look hacked anymore. That was a prototype in the pic.

If the product has improved, they still have the old pic up on their website. It doesn't look any better there.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

i apologize for being a dink before with the whole coffee beans comment... must have just been a bad day... i would love to see great gains from this intake and i was guessing it was just going to be a light hearted comment, i wasnt looking to insult anyone....my bad i know we're all on the same team here


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

nice car


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_I know that it costs money, but like the old saying goes 'you need to spend money to make money'. Even if they could not afford to be a banner advertiser on VWVortex, then participation in Golfmk5.com or any other north america-wide VW website would be greatly to their advantage. I just don't know why they would stay so low-profile?
If the product has improved, they still have the old pic up on their website. It doesn't look any better there.

I have come to learn that websites for aftermarket companies are useless. Half the time you wont find what you need even though you've heard they had it. Its slowly updated all the time.
Look at their website and tell me if you think they really care for it? Nope. I doubt they'd be worried about some pics.
You also need to remember, they never planned to sell these masively to the public. Matter of fact, they aren't even doing that now. They don't have that capacity. Its more of a favor to put it in a way.
From what I heard, this place is just a custom car shop that sells out of their shop and tunes custom dubs. They aren't based off the net and prob will never be. They do 90% of their business in person tailoring to the Montreal scene.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_From what I heard, this place is just a custom car shop that sells out of their shop and tunes custom dubs. They aren't based off the net and prob will never be. They do 90% of their business in person tailoring to the Montreal scene.

Hmmm... that's interesting. They definitely present themselves online as being a custom parts place (even the name suggests that) but if they are primarily a shop, then that's interesting too. I suppose what I was thinking about (as an ideal profile for them online) is something along the lines of H2Sport. H2 is a shop where I can go and get my oil changed, or a new suspension, but they also sell performance/handling/repair parts online, and have a small line of their own parts (their Sport Spindles line) and have a reasonably high profile across north america because of their online store and participation on vwvortex, despite their physical size as a couple-bay shop in a small town.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_
Hmmm... that's interesting. They definitely present themselves online as being a custom parts place (even the name suggests that) but if they are primarily a shop, then that's interesting too. I suppose what I was thinking about (as an ideal profile for them online) is something along the lines of H2Sport. H2 is a shop where I can go and get my oil changed, or a new suspension, but they also sell performance/handling/repair parts online, and have a small line of their own parts (their Sport Spindles line) and have a reasonably high profile across north america because of their online store and participation on vwvortex, despite their physical size as a couple-bay shop in a small town.


Now that I can relate to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have been to H2Sport too many times lol. I would assume they are similar with less of an interest in making money online.


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (Froster)*

Hey I got your IM. I spoke with the guy at vwpartsmtl([email protected]) I told him that all I needed was the part that holds the hoses together and he stated just send me 55 dollars to the above email It has been a week since. I will give him another week to find out what is going on. He stated that the whole intake takes a week to fabricate and another to ship. The filters are not original K&N filters. This is what he stated. I just noticed that the prices went up. I just want a wai so all I need is that one fabricated part. I have everything else. Once I get it all together I will post a pics and videos.


----------



## drumnatural (Apr 10, 2007)

I want to see some numbers in the 1/4 before I believe these engines are so under-rated from VW.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

Plenty of them out running 15.8s. I didn't buy a Rabbit, or any VW I have owned for that matter, to be a straight line beast.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rare)*

Rare has a point.
But it's fun to go dragging once and awhile none the less....
Best I've done in person stock (not my rabbit) was 15.834 and my friend who owns that Rabbit pulled off 15.43 with the VWPartsMTL CAI, and he isn't that great of a dragger.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

not bad


----------

